# Chifre à deux 0 aprés la virgule



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2001)

Je m'explique : 
quand je crée sous Cocoa-Java un float pour un division, ça me donne des chiffres avec plein de chiffres après la virgule (5.6899999, 55.6565) et j'en aimerai que 2 (5.69) et si possible aussi les arrondir a par exemple tous les (05)... merci d'avance.


----------



## TR (15 Avril 2001)

C'est assez simple à faire. Il suffit de faire une fonction "arrondi" dans ton programme:
public float arrondi (float n) {	float numTemp=Math.round(n*100);	float numTemp2=numTemp/100;	return (numTemp2);	}
Ca devrait marcher. Si tu appelles "monNombre", le nombre que tu souhaites arrondir, il faut ensuite faire:
float monArrondi=arrondi (monNombre);

HTH,
Thierry


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2001)

oui mais il faut le placer ou dans un code comme celui la:
---------------------------
/* franceuro */

import com.apple.cocoa.foundation.*;
import com.apple.cocoa.application.*;

        public class franceuro {
            NSTextField euros;
            NSTextField francs;
            public void convert(NSTextField sender) {
                if (sender == euros) {
                float f = (float) ((1.00 / 6.56) * euros.floatValue());
                    francs.setFloatValue(f);
                } else if (sender == francs) {
                float c = (float) ((6.56 / 1.00) * francs.floatValue());
                    euros.setFloatValue(c);
                }
        }
}
--------------------------------

------------------
 -------
&lt;MAXIMUS&gt;
 -------


----------

